# Tough Job



## Woodman1 (Mar 10, 2005)

You know, I'd not like to be a moderator on one of these things. It seems that you can go two routes:

1) just kind of let it flow and , unless it gets rediculous, stay out, or just kind of remind everyone where they are and accept that, if this isn't going to be fun, people are going to leave.

2) Be a fascist and don't allow people to be adults.


You have got to be careful that you don't become too politically correct and morph into what you were trying to get away from in the first place."We have met the enemy, and he is us"-Pogo
I think that it is going pretty good here though. Still havin fun. Woodman


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2005)

yeah still fun, some borders get pushed but not really broken.  Good info, too.

I wouldn't want to be a mod, but I will say, there is some seriously funny stuff post here! :badgrin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

The info you get here (and the other site) is fantastic! There are times it gets pushed to the limit, but our moderaters are doing a good job. But I think somebody erased a post from me here! As a matter of fact, it was 2.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

I got one of them, Nick..Was a mistake on my part..I told you about it, right?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

Yup..no problem there! Like I said you guys are doing a good job and that was just a little mix up.


----------



## Finney (Mar 10, 2005)

You bunch of d a m n__s u c k - ups!  :-D


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Finnster, listen real hard, do you hear that noise...listen....do you hear it....it's Greg patting himself on the back. :smt043  :smt044  :smt046


----------



## Finney (Mar 10, 2005)

Man... It's like my heart pounding in my ears.

Wait...

No...

That is my heart pounding in my ears.


Maybe I should cut back on the BBQ.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

The moderaters came down with a HEAVY hand. What happened to the Gator/Klose thread? Was 4 pages this morning, is just barely 2 now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

It got split..Should still be there but in 2 threads...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

For a minute I thought I got slapped again! Yes that thread went waaaaaay off topic!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

You didn't, but I did...


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 10, 2005)

It's like Jesus told Peter, "Before the cock crows twice, you will deny me three times."


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> It's like Jesus told Peter, "Before the coc crows twice, you will deny me three times."



Oh sure......now we bring in religion! :antismile:


----------



## Finney (Mar 10, 2005)

*Dictionary.com
3 entries found for coc.*

Main Entry: COC
Function:* abbreviation
cathodal opening contraction
*
Source: Merriam-Webster Medical Dictionary, © 2002 Merriam-Webster, Inc.

coc

*COC: in Acronym Finder
*
Source: Acronym Finder, © 1988-2004 Mountain Data Systems

coc

*COC: in CancerWEB's On-line Medical Dictionary*

Source: On-line Medical Dictionary, © 1997-98 Academic Medical Publishing & CancerWEB


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah, so what's your point??


----------



## Finney (Mar 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Yeah, so what's your point??



Which one of those was Jesus talking about?  :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

:smt120  :smt101


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":20aedpaa]Yeah, so what's your point??



Which one of those was Jesus talking about?  :?[/quote:20aedpaa]

I don't know. You only gave a definition for 1.


----------



## Finney (Mar 10, 2005)

Look again...

The three things in *bold* were what dictionary.com found.  :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> *Dictionary.com
> 3 entries found for coc.*
> 
> Main Entry: COC
> ...


WHAT DOES THIS MEAN

These are not definitions, there links to other dictionarys. Do you read what you post?


----------



## Finney (Mar 10, 2005)

I try not to... It makes my head hurt.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

You should feel how our heads feel after reading some of your posts! :smt044


----------



## Finney (Mar 10, 2005)

:smt021  :smt075


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2005)

So is Susan building a fireplace or what? :smt119


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

She hasn't called me. I just finished four for a customer here! I'm finally starting to get the hang of them!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 10, 2005)

Can I say USC Gamecocks?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 10, 2005)

Guess not.  It took out the Game and the K,


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 10, 2005)

But I can say Randy Johnson had 14 K's in the Game.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 10, 2005)

FAA regulations require all cockpits to be locked before takeoff.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 10, 2005)

Guess I cant say pits either?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 10, 2005)

Baby back status tonight or bust!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Kloset, having troubles getting your thoughts together :?:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 10, 2005)

No Nick.  Just can't get them to come out on the screen, the way I put them in!

Thanks for the question though.  That makes 50.  I want my babyback, babyback...........


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh boy 3 more and I have 500, err I mean 2


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I just saw a tufted titmouse fly by the window!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 10, 2005)

There goes a woodpecker!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I  am never at a loss for words because I am a cunning linguist!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I  am never at a loss for words because I am a cunning linguist!


LMAO!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

I think instead of woodman, you should be wordman....yeah thats it Wordman. Way to be Wordy :-D


----------



## Uncle Al (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Wordy,

Did you Know that Otto Titslinger was really the inverntor of the Bra ?
Or as it says here

http://www.tommytraveller.com/facts.htm

 that porcupines masterbate?????   :ack: 

Al


----------



## Finney (Mar 11, 2005)

This fucking auto edit really pisses me off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

It shouldn't be needed, butt.......


----------

